# loose rca connection at amp



## medrama (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a JL 300/4 v2, the rca cables have a lot of wiggle room at the amp and I couldn't get sound, or had very weak sound. Is there a way to tighten the connection without replacing sockets?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i had a 300/4 and if memory serves those rca inputs are connected pretty tight to the chassis, not sure how they would loosen. Are you saying the inputs them self are loose? Or the rca cable is not fitting snug to the input?

I did have a problem in one channel where i had low output and it sounded fuzzy. But i took some Deoxit 5 cleaner and sprayed the gain controls and moved them back and forth for about 50 times and the problem went away.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Can you determine whether the amp socket itself is loose, or the rca plug is not grasping tight enough? You might try another rca plug to see if anything changes... it could be that the type of rca you are using doesn't seat properly.

Some rca plugs have compression fittings that can be re-sized to some extent;
The center pin (where the signal is carried) sometimes has slits that can be expanded.
The outer ring (ground) sometimes has slits that can be compressed.


----------



## medrama (Nov 15, 2012)

Aloha guys, 
The rca cables are good. Its the female connector, she is secured to the amp well but is looser than a twenty$ ho. A few to many pluggings I suppose.
I haven't amped up my full range speakers yet, so I got THAT 300/4 on the sub and it sound good, loud and clear.
Still want to fix this ebay pos,or send it back. This guy hosed me and I haven't began to question him. He denied a return; I just started problem solving a bit. 
Mahalo


----------



## OldNewbie (Jan 12, 2019)

Sounds like they need to be resoldered to the PC Board.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

medrama said:


> Aloha guys,
> The rca cables are good. Its the female connector, she is secured to the amp well but is looser than a twenty$ ho. A few to many pluggings I suppose.
> I haven't amped up my full range speakers yet, so I got THAT 300/4 on the sub and it sound good, loud and clear.
> Still want to fix this ebay pos,or send it back. This guy hosed me and I haven't began to question him. He denied a return; I just started problem solving a bit.
> Mahalo


isn't it held on with a nut? can you provide a picture?


----------



## medrama (Nov 15, 2012)

mumbles has it right with the compression fittings. Adjusting the male end of the rca will give it a snugger fit. BUT they will loosen over time, so I was thinking to replace the female end in the amp. Still haven't opened up because I'm going to get my money back. 
The amp was described as a v2 but is a v1. The picture he has of the item proves it is not a v2. I know it was my fault for buying it but I have a legit return. I think.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

medrama said:


> mumbles has it right with the compression fittings. Adjusting the male end of the rca will give it a snugger fit. BUT they will loosen over time, so I was thinking to replace the female end in the amp. Still haven't opened up because I'm going to get my money back.
> The amp was described as a v2 but is a v1. The picture he has of the item proves it is not a v2. I know it was my fault for buying it but I have a legit return. I think.


the jl slash amps have GREAT rca fittings, thats what i have been trying to say for 3 posts now, i doubted it was the female fitting. The fact that you say it has
tons of wiggle room suggests that you try a different RCA, but i have never seen a loose RCA cause a problem with lack of output. But i have seen a problem on that amp with dirty contacts causing that problem. Try cleaning the contacts with deoxit 5.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

You should be able to take that side plate off and give it a visual. Problems tend to stand out when you look them dead in the face.


----------



## medrama (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, I'll get her open. I'm fabbing a midbass enclosure for the other 1/2 of the 300/4 right now. coming in to check the thread and the nfl draft once in a while.

I have an 8ohm 15" eclipse and two sundown neo-pro v1 8" @8ohm each. I got the 15" box done yesterday. Hence all the amp drama.


----------

